
TV Prices Falling Fast - ksvs
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/25/tv-prices-falling-faster/
======
iigs
As someone who doesn't presently have TV in my lifestyle (we have a couple old
CRTs in the basement that are unplugged, but nothing we use), I'm not sure how
low prices would have to go to make me pick one up. I'm not sure that the
quoted prices are low enough.

That said, it's pretty awesome that it's only a matter of time before plasmas
are cheap enough to have in every room of your house, should you desire to do
that.

~~~
Hexstream
The price cuts probably aren't targetted at people who don't use and don't
want to use a TV.

~~~
iigs
I'm not trying to be this guy: <http://www.theonion.com/content/node/28694>
\-- it's not something I'm serious about avoiding, my wife would love to have
a decent TV, and I used to install them professionally and love the geeky
aspects of home theater. I just don't know where I stand on the demand curve.

I can say these big + cheap TVs would be a lot more appealing to me if they
were higher resolution -- this way I could use it as a decent computer monitor
as well. The size and picture quality of a 50" plasma would be great, but (for
example) the Panasonic one is 1366x768. I have pretty decent eyesight, and at
any distance where that panel would feel immersive I could see the individual
dots.

------
timcederman
The only distinction between a TV and a monitor these days is the video input
and integrated speakers. I have my TV hooked up to a Mac Mini so I can do all
my Hulu, Youtube and home movie watching on a decent sized screen.

